# Fish Porn



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Some good stuff
http://vimeo.com/83816888


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to work the next few days. No way I am clicking that link......


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

That was such a badass video!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a way cool film.....love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

That was good . If you like that one, you may like this one. The 1st shot is just a pic scroll down to the 2nd clip to view 

http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/saltwater-fly-fishing/saturday-shoutout-silver-linings/


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah...saw that video on my FB feed yesterday. Watched it again today too.

I gotta get out!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Good stuff Captain. 

This time of year, I always feel like a Cubs fan. THIS IS THE YEAR!!!...and then it's not the year. :no:

Still...I think it's the most thing in fishing.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

All our tarpon we see all spring , Summer, & fall End back up down there to wait the cold temps out. That's why this is their season as well as other fish that are migratory. Up here there not as easy to boat up to & get bites. Polling not easy here because they are in deeper water. Very spooky.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet video. As if my new custom rod I got from outcast(that I haven't used) wasn't making me itch to get out there bad enough...now this lol


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> All our tarpon we see all spring , Summer, & fall End back up down there to wait the cold temps out. That's why this is their season as well as other fish that are migratory. Up here there not as easy to boat up to & get bites. Polling not easy here because they are in deeper water. Very spooky.



I've seen more fish coming over your way (Carrabelle,Crooked Island etc.). It seems like the fish here are deeper or something. We've hooked them on live bait when you didn't know there was a tarpon within a mile. 

Occasionally you'll see them but, by the time you do, it's too late to reposition the boat. The odds are way against you with a flyrod over here IMHO. It has been done...I have some buddies who have done it...but I think there's much better places to fish for them with flies.


----------

